

Imagine K12 Announces Start Fund and Rolling Admissions - streeter
http://www.imaginek12.com/1/post/2013/04/imagine-k12-announces-start-fund-and-rolling-admissions.html

======
ladon86
This is great news: it will allow new education startups to run for a whole
year to validate whatever they've built in real classrooms. Because of the
cyclical nature of the K12 school year, it can be hard to demonstrate traction
without the means to operate for a full school year, and this new start fund
move solves that problem.

I went through the first iteration of Imagine K12 with ClassDojo, and every
member of the team was incredibly valuable in helping us launch the company.
If you're doing an education technology startup, or thinking of starting one,
I highly recommend you check them out.

------
dannyking
I'm part of the latest cohort (co-founder, www.accredible.com) and I have
found the programme to be enormously valuable. If you're starting an edtech
company it's definitely worth going for. Really excited about the new format
for the next cohort; some awesome changes. Happy to talk at length about my
experiences if people request it. Also happy to chat with anyone interested in
applying!

------
asuth
I was at a big edtech conference last week (Education Innovation Summit in
AZ).

Something like a dozen of the 100 presenting companies came through Imagine
K12, which is incredible. I know a lot of the people involved, and if you're
thinking of starting something in edtech you should DEFINITELY apply. It's a
great program.

